# Anyone know how to apply bandages?



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm asking this because my cockatiel has once again managed to screw up her wing. Since it occurred this Sunday afternoon, all avian vets near me are closed. I'm very upset with her reckless behavior since I know that I'd have to do the same vet routines as before. I cannot believe that this has happened again, but I need more experienced help with how to assess the situation. I thought of trying to bandage her wing to stop her from stretching it, it's shaking pretty bad at the moment, which just worries me all the more. I failed at putting a bandage on her since the bandage wasn't meant for birds and she struggled too much to keep it on. I've tried looking up everything I could online on how to apply a bandage to a bird, but I think I'll need words from those who have actually done it themselves or have been stuck in a situation as this before.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try looking for information on treating angel wing, which is a condition where the wing droops and the tip turns out in a wrong direction. You wrap a bandage or piece of medical tape around the wing to hold it in the right position. You don't want it to be too tight though because that will cut off the blood circulation in the wing.

There are some youtube videos on how to wrap angel wing for ducks. It seems to be common to wrap it around the whole body with ducks, which might stay on better. You could leave the good wing free, and just wrap the problem wing.

My Snowy had angel wing as a baby so I had to do it with her. It's not easy to do, and her feathers were so powdery that the tape kept losing its stickiness and falling off. Here's what she looked like after the vet taped the wing. It didn't look so good after that tape fell off and I had to redo it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

BTW it does NOT make a bird happy to have their wing wrapped up this way. They can't open the wing or use it normally. It kind of throws their balance off and I'm sure it feels weird in general. So don't be surprised if she tries to pull it off, and it turns out to be more of a disadvantage than anything.


----------

